# What was my life like before Niblet?



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

.....I can't remember! :lol: 

My fiance and I were discussing last night what life was like before we got Niblet. Of course, this makes us sound like very boring people but in reality we are just proud hedgie parents. 


We laugh daily at the fact that we could love a little creature so much...especially a creature that doesn't always appear to love us the same. Well that is unless you consider huffing, growling, purring and prickling us to be signs of unconditional affection. 

Some very cute things that Niblet does here lately are:
---He is now a hoarder. He hoards everything in his cage in 2 places....his tent and under his wheel. He never hung out under his wheel until we bought him a CSW....now its his new hangout. He drags his TP tubes, ping pong and jingle balls under there and just hangs out. His dig box is no longer a dig box. He just drags all the fleece pieces into his tent and huffs and puffs if you try to take anything out of that tent. haha! :lol: 
---He has started tolerating the "foot bath." It is cute. It is almost like he knows it is coming because of those dreaded poopy boots...so he just does it. Well that is for about the first 3 minutes (I have to work fast!).
---The jingle balls. I found these solid plastic balls at petco with bells in them. He loves these things!! He pushes them around with his nose and pounces on top of them to get them to stop! It is the cutest thing ever.

Ok I will stop with the sappy hedgie love stories. 
But I just had to share with others that would appreciate my stories.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I think those are wonderful, precious stories. Niblet has such personality! :lol: I would love to see the hoarding & ball pouncing!!
It's so funny - but whenever we are invited out, my first thought is if we'll be back in time for cuddle-time. :roll:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

nibletsmom said:


> .....I can't remember! :lol:
> discussing last night what life was like before we got Niblet.
> 
> We laugh daily at the fact that we could love a little creature so much...especially a creature that doesn't always appear to love us the same. .


You will probably feel the same way when you have your first human child!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I've actually had this conversation with hubby too. I never knew I could love a ball of quills sup much. And I worry when we go out we'll miss cuddle time. It's amazing how much impact these little guys can have on us.


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

I loved this post.
It is the same for us here. But I hope that my BF will be a bit more "politically correct" if we ever have a child together, because right now he is trying to convince our "child" that he loves him more than mom :evil:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know what I did with my time before Snarf! Besides the obvious time directly with/for him: cuddling, cage cleaning, food prep, etc, I need to check those creepy mealies and remove the wriggly disgusting alien pupae or else I won't have any beetles - seriously, three times a day, they morph so quickly...and change THEIR bedding and food and pick out dead bodies, etc etc

But how did I fill my day? I am home all day and often don't feel up to doing anything...what did I do before I had Snarf to spend time with? Cuddling is doing SOMEthing, at least...even if we both sleep through most of it  My days now have a pattern...AM: spend some time with Snarf...clean his cage...weigh him. PM: cuddle with him...wash those poopy boots. Evening: food prep...play time...cuddle with him. I also eat and pee during the day but only if Snarf's sleeping.

And what did I talk about before? Poor Jamie has a permanent glazed over look on his face from listening to me yadda on about what Snarf did and how he breathed so cute or something...Good Lord. I thought it was genetic - his family all has the same look but then I noticed MY family has that look, too, suddenly... :? 

Anywhere else this post would seem totally pathetic...okay...it IS totally pathetic but at least I'm in good company!! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am a hedgieless PA resident  and I love every story , every picture, every all of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

shetland said:


> I am a hedgieless PA resident  and I love every story , every picture, every all of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Be careful what you wish for.... 

I'm Canadian, so I am slow and just guessing: illegal in PA?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

MissC said:


> shetland said:
> 
> 
> > I am a hedgieless PA resident  and I love every story , every picture, every all of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Unfortunately.  I wish they would change it...For Shetland, for everyone else in PA who wants hedgies, for people that want to drive through PA, and for myself...I love PA (have visited friends that live there) and would love to move there someday if only I could own hedgehogs there!


----------

